# My BMW Performance Center Delivery



## ATL_Architect (Feb 18, 2006)

BMW’s web site says “Customers can expect nothing but VIP treatment when they opt to take delivery at the BMW Performance Center.” I couldn’t have said it better, as it was a first class experience all around. Unless I do ED for my next BMW, I will be going back to the Performance Center when my lease is up.:thumbup: 

August 24, 2006: I drove from Atlanta to the Greenville airport in a one-way rental. After dropping the car off with Avis I walked next door to the baggage claim area and called the Greenville Marriott. They arrived in 15 minutes driving a 5 series wagon and took me straight to the hotel. Once at the hotel I checked in and made dinner reservations at Giatu, the Marriott's restaurant. Dinner was wonderful and free!

August 25, 2006: I had breakfast at the Marriott (also included with the delivery) and checked out. At 7:45 a shuttle took us all from the hotel to the Performance Center. On the ride over I sat next to another guy from Atlanta who was there for an X5 school. I told him I was picking up a white 330i. When we walked into the lobby I saw my car and the guy from Atlanta (I’m terrible with names) said “will your car look like that one?” I said, “I think that IS my car.” Turns out I was right. :bigpimp: It had signs on it that said “Do Not Touch! This is a customer's car!” 

We were greeted by staff from the Performance Center and I met Frederick Valdez, my Delivery Specialist. I learned that not only was my car parked in the lobby, but I was going to take delivery first thing, followed by the driving circuit and the Zentrum museum. (Unfortunately the factory tours are currently suspended.) Frederick proceeded to show me my new 330i, which had 1 mile on the odometer! He went through all the manuals, showed me how to work everything on the car, and helped me activate both BMW Assist and Sirius. Finally, he helped me pair my BlackBerry 7100t with the car. I’d updated the BlackBerry software in preparation for this and it paired with the car’s bluetooth perfectly. 

I can’t say enough good things about Frederick. I’ve taken delivery of five or six new cars (although this is my first BMW) and this is the first time the person doing the delivery has known more about the car than me. He did an outstanding job.

Next was the driving circuit with our instructor, Donnie Isley, who also did an outstanding job. He had us sign waivers and went through some driving basics before going out on the track. The most important thing he said was the acronym “NYC”, which he explained stands for “Not Your Car”….as in, don’t worry about what we do on the track; it’s Not Your Car! We went outside and each drove a 330i automatic (without sport package) through an ABS braking exercise, a slalom course, and finally a wet skid pad to see the benefits of DSC. All in all the driving circuit was very impressive.

After driving we had lunch and then had to opportunity to be a passenger for “hot laps” with Donnie driving an M3. I declined this, as I’d just had a big lunch and I wanted to keep it down. A fellow 'fester did ride on a hot lap with Donnie, which was most impressive :yikes: . I’ll let him describe that first hand, when he posts his experiences.

Finally we all drove our cars over to Zentrum. After touring the museum I headed home to Atlanta with a smile on my face. Overall, Performance Center Delivery was a great experience. Thanks to everyone here, as the great reviews of PCD on the 'fest were the deciding factor in my decision to do it.

Pics:
1 and 2: My car in the PC lobby
3: Interior shot
4: 1 mile on the odo! Frederick said "I know you'll want to take a picture of that..."
5: My car outside the PC after delivery, next to a Z8.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow! Very nice! Congrats  
I'm leaning towards a PCD myself...


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

congrats man...i loved the experience as well. everyone needs to do this!

car looks great...enjoy it.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

congrats, nice car as well...I had the same two people you did,Frederick and Donnie.I went for a hot lap with Donnie in a white M5,you can definitely tell he's all pro when we were drifting in the corners and he never went off the track even when we were going sideways.It was a great experience except for not being able to see the manufacturing,but I knew I was doing an ED the following week with a plant tour at Dingolfing.so I wasn't too upset...I will always recommend PC if my customers don't have time to go to Europe. I've arranged aboy twenty PC deliveries for customers........my write up and pics are on my web site.........


----------



## pseto (Sep 28, 2004)

can't wait for my e92 coupe to be delivered. hopefully the tours will have concluded by November. anyone know?


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Love the pic of the odometer with 1 mile on it! I thought bmw engineers, or techs, take the car out for a high speed run after the car is assembled to make sure it runs fine? Wonder where those miles go? Speeking of high speed runs, any plans?


----------



## DRWWE (Jan 19, 2004)

Sounds like a great experience. I wish they had something similar on the west coast.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

1 mile! BMW must have changed how they get the cars through the system. As I recall, they used to have to drive the cars 2 or 3 miles just to get them on and off the ship. Our 2004 rolled off the car carrier with 5 miles on it.

Andrew


----------



## AComp (Aug 30, 2003)

I did PCD last May, and came away with the same feelings. Top notch all the way. Excellent customer service by all BMW employees, to include the nice lady cashier at the cafeteria! :thumbup: 

BTW, Frederick was my delivery person too. I must've asked a million questions, and he he had all the answers! He was great - just what I was hoping for in taking delivery.


----------



## ATL_Architect (Feb 18, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone for the kind words.



AW328i said:


> Love the pic of the odometer with 1 mile on it! I thought bmw engineers, or techs, take the car out for a high speed run after the car is assembled to make sure it runs fine? Wonder where those miles go? Speeking of high speed runs, any plans?


At the Zentrum I watched a film of Z4's and X5's being made (in lieu of the factory tour :thumbdwn: ) and they ran each car on what looked like a dyno at the end of the assembly line. I've read somewhere (possibly on the 'fest) that the odometer is reset after this in-house testing. Not sure if that is right, but it could account for it. As for high speed runs, so far I've followed the break-in procedure that says "....refrain from exceeding....a driving speed of 100 mph" :rofl: I realized on my drive back to Atlanta that I really need to buy a V1.....I haven't had a radar detector since this http://cgi.ebay.com/Escort-Passport...ryZ39767QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting was new technology (1991!). And no, that's not mine on Ebay.....I threw my Passport in the trash before the days of Ebay.



Andrew*Debbie said:


> 1 mile! BMW must have changed how they get the cars through the system. As I recall, they used to have to drive the cars 2 or 3 miles just to get them on and off the ship. Our 2004 rolled off the car carrier with 5 miles on it.


Well...after my car was driven out of the lobby (less than 50 feet) the odo changed to 2 miles, so it had like 1.99 miles at delivery. :thumbup:


----------



## DJHakim (Feb 15, 2006)

ATL_Architect said:


> Thanks to everyone for the kind words.
> 
> At the Zentrum I watched a film of Z4's and X5's being made (in lieu of the factory tour :thumbdwn: ) and they ran each car on what looked like a dyno at the end of the assembly line. I've read somewhere (possibly on the 'fest) that the odometer is reset after this in-house testing. Not sure if that is right, but it could account for it. As for high speed runs, so far I've followed the break-in procedure that says "....refrain from exceeding....a driving speed of 100 mph" :rofl: I realized on my drive back to Atlanta that I really need to buy a V1.....I haven't had a radar detector since this http://cgi.ebay.com/Escort-Passport...ryZ39767QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting was new technology (1991!). And no, that's not mine on Ebay.....I threw my Passport in the trash before the days of Ebay.
> 
> Well...after my car was driven out of the lobby (less than 50 feet) the odo changed to 2 miles, so it had like 1.99 miles at delivery. :thumbup:


Nice write-up, ATL. I've been a little lazy on mine. BTW, I have the hot-seat ride on video. Barf bags are advised.  As you can imagine, I hit break-in before I even got back to NM. I am liking to sport mode!


----------



## worldsmart02 (Dec 18, 2007)

Any idead how much BMW Performance Center delivery costs and does bmw ships the car back to your location or no.

Do you drive in your own car or bmw supplies you one.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

worldsmart02 said:


> Any idead how much BMW Performance Center delivery costs and does bmw ships the car back to your location or no.


Ship it back? :dunno: The point is to drive it back.


----------



## x26 (Sep 16, 2007)

worldsmart02 said:


> Any idead how much BMW Performance Center delivery costs and does bmw ships the car back to your location or no.
> 
> Do you drive in your own car or bmw supplies you one.


Two Year thread Revived...Is this a Record? hehe lol...:rofl:

And to Worldsmart;
All of your ?? have been answered in this thread. Happy New Year!


----------



## plien69 (Apr 11, 2005)

worldsmart02 said:


> Any idead how much BMW Performance Center delivery costs and does bmw ships the car back to your location or no.
> 
> Do you drive in your own car or bmw supplies you one.


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=136


----------

